# MARCH THROWDOWN WINNERS



## bmudd14474 (Apr 26, 2014)

Congrats to Aneura and TBSTBS for their winning entries. 


Aneura with Smoked Fatty Benedict wrapped in fresh local sausage and hickory-smoked bacon, stuffed with peppers, onions, jalapeños, apple-wood smoked cheddar and potatoes, all topped with homemade hollandaise sauce and smoked hungarian paprika.

View media item 302807






TBSTBS with  Bacon Cornucopia - Home cured, maple wood smoked pork belly, baked in the shape of a cornucopia to display a medley of fresh fruits and vegetables.
Sandwiches, Smoked salmon on waffle - Home apple wood cold smoked King salmon and flavored with home grown calamondin orange zest on cream cheese dill spread.
Scrambled eggs in crispy bacon basket – Scrambled eggs fried in Corned beef fat with powdered cracklings made from home corned beef fat.
Served with coffee from home roasted green coffee beans, and mango nectar.

View media item 302821


----------



## seenred (Apr 26, 2014)

Congrats to both winners!  Very creative, and both look absolutely delicious!








Red


----------



## aneura (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks all!! Another great time with great entries!


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 26, 2014)

Well Congratulations indeed!!!!!!!

Those both look just beautiful and I think everyone did an incredible job, and you two winners deserve some very righteous WINE!!!! (Smiles).

Really beautiful stuff! Fantastic job!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dcarch (Apr 26, 2014)

Congratuations! 

In addition to the two winners, I think there needs to have more categories. I think #5 (Reverse Seared Filet ) wins the most restaurant-ready presentation, and #6 (Desert Morning Breakfast) wins the entry that took the longest time to prepare! 

dcarch


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you so much Dcarch! (I'm the Desert Morning Girl here).

And I too thought that all were terrific and that the reversed sear was just exquisite too! (So incredibly professional indeed)!

Meanwhile, here's to those winners, who did such a wonderful job! So fun!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners!

Great job to all that entered.

Thank you for the kind words Dcarch and Leah. I have been able to get several people to try reverse seared at home because of what I have made at work.


----------



## fendrbluz (Apr 27, 2014)

Very nice presentation


----------



## driedstick (Apr 28, 2014)

Congrats, looks great - Nice job well done.


----------



## tbstbs (Apr 30, 2014)

Congratulations to Aneura, what a wonderful breakfast!

And congratulations to all the other entries. I can tell they are unique and creative and most importantly delicious.

I won because I have a better camera, not because I have better food. Therefore, I thank you all for your kindness in voting for me.

TBSTBS


----------



## sgtmonte (May 1, 2014)

Congrats to the winners.  Those entries look delicious.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to two Great winning Entries, and all the other Runners Ups !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang---Now I'm Hungry again!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 5, 2014)

Congrats to both. The Fatty Benedict sounds great!....JJ


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 5, 2014)

Nice work everyone. I'm still waiting for the 'live' SMF throwdown -  because I want to try them all!!  :)


----------



## aneura (May 7, 2014)

Thanks to all!! ..and congrats to you too TBSTBS!  Im certain it was more than just the camera! :)

Chef JimmyJ - Its become somewhat of a staple, I highly recommend you try it!!


----------

